# looking for old shipmate



## vicki_

I am trying to locate a Roger Smith whom I met on board the SS Iberia in 1968. He was a "chippie" and came from Gillingham Kent UK.
Lost contact in 1970. Rumour has it he went to Victoria to marry a Melbourne girl but don't know if that actually occurred. Is he still alive ? So many people from that time have sadly passed on. Thanks for any information.


----------



## AlbieR

Try posting on this http://www.seadogs-reunited.com/ It is more dedicated to the Iberia and you may have better luck.


----------



## vicki_

AlbieR said:


> Try posting on this http://www.seadogs-reunited.com/ It is more dedicated to the Iberia and you may have better luck.


Not there but thanks anyway. Looks like he has disappeared. Doesn't appear to show up anywhere people have advised me to look.


----------



## vicki_

I see seadogs reunited has folded their website sadly so that avenue is closed. P&O destroyed their crew lists for the period I am interested in so that is also closed. Is there no one out there who knew Roger Smith. I think he was at sea for some years surly he must've made friends in that time. Other online searches have come up empty. With a common surname phone books are really like looking for a needle in a haystack. Maybe what's needed is 6 degrees of separation, someone who might know someone etc. Thanks for any information


----------



## vicki_

John Rogers said:


> See that name a lot in Hotel register books.


Can you elaborate what you mean?? What locations?? Any contact details I can use? Thanks


----------



## John Rogers

vicki, Sorry I misled you, It was my attempt at a poor joke. A couple, un married
spending a night or two in a Hotel never use their real name, its always Mr. and Mrs. Smith.


----------



## canadian

Have you tried British Merchant Navy old friends plus, if not there are several seaman that use it who live in Melbourne and other areas in Australia. Good Luck (C)


----------



## vicki_

canadian said:


> Have you tried British Merchant Navy old friends plus, if not there are several seaman that use it who live in Melbourne and other areas in Australia. Good Luck (C)


Thank you will try and see how I get on.


----------



## vicki_

John Rogers said:


> vicki, Sorry I misled you, It was my attempt at a poor joke. A couple, un married
> spending a night or two in a Hotel never use their real name, its always Mr. and Mrs. Smith.


I forgive you but it was probably not what I expected


----------



## John Rogers

vicki_ said:


> I forgive you but it was probably not what I expected


Thank you Vicki, wish you much luck on your search.


----------



## vicki_

canadian said:


> Have you tried British Merchant Navy old friends plus, if not there are several seaman that use it who live in Melbourne and other areas in Australia. Good Luck (C)


Thank you for this tip. Interesting site with lots of conversation but so far no trace of Roger. Could be anywhere. Phone books only put the first letter not the full name so it can get quite, daunting difficult to filter all those results. Nowadays a lot of people are mobile phones only. Probably it is too long ago shame as it would've been good to catch up. Thanks for all the help anyway


----------



## canadian

vicki_ said:


> Thank you for this tip. Interesting site with lots of conversation but so far no trace of Roger. Could be anywhere. Phone books only put the first letter not the full name so it can get quite, daunting difficult to filter all those results. Nowadays a lot of people are mobile phones only. Probably it is too long ago shame as it would've been good to catch up. Thanks for all the help anyway[/QUOT
> 
> Its good of you to reply Vicki much appreciated my name is Roger unfortunately not the one you are looking for, however there is a roger Dyer on the other site he lives in Australia, you will find him in the crew lists. best of luck. (C)


----------



## vicki_

canadian said:


> vicki_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this tip. Interesting site with lots of conversation but so far no trace of Roger. Could be anywhere. Phone books only put the first letter not the full name so it can get quite, daunting difficult to filter all those results. Nowadays a lot of people are mobile phones only. Probably it is too long ago shame as it would've been good to catch up. Thanks for all the help anyway[/QUOT
> 
> Its good of you to reply Vicki much appreciated my name is Roger unfortunately not the one you are looking for, however there is a roger Dyer on the other site he lives in Australia, you will find him in the crew lists. best of luck. (C)
> 
> 
> 
> Not had much luck finding that Roger Dyer. The crew list seems to go on forever. Probably my fault as I do find these sites a bit confusing. Is there a simple way of finding this person?? I am probably a luddite Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## canadian

*Looking for shipmate*

Ok, Vicki go to top of web page of bmnob. click crew list. scroll to( forum crew list,) on the far right there is a small search box.click search forum, enter name of crew member. Regards (C)


----------



## vicki_

Hi Canadian tried that. The search box said search messages so entered name there just came up as no messages.
I have put in a thread trying to find that Roger Dyer so maybe I will get a response there.
Thanks for your patience and help Cheers Vicki


----------



## canadian

vicki_ said:


> Hi Canadian tried that. The search box said search messages so entered name there just came up as no messages.
> I have put in a thread trying to find that Roger Dyer so maybe I will get a response there.
> Thanks for your patience and help Cheers Vicki


follow to the letter, the box you need to fill is search forum, not search messages.


----------



## vicki_

canadian said:


> follow to the letter, the box you need to fill is search forum, not search messages.


Thanks. Always easy when you know how.


----------



## canadian

vicki_ said:


> Thanks. Always easy when you know how.


No problem good luck with your Search. (C)


----------



## vicki_

Well I have to say that I will probably not be able to trace Roger Smith. I have been going round in circles and it seems the closest I can get is to visit Kew which is a bit difficult being on the opposite of the world. Thanks for everyone's suggestions which I have tried, would've been easier with a less common surname. I told him years ago just send a Christmas card every year, men tend to not bother us ladies are a little more interested in that kind of stuff. He could've died years ago who knows. At least I tried. I still enjoy the website though so thanks for that, I will post stories from time to time. I worked over 4 decades in X-ray so have heaps of funny ones. : )


----------



## gray_marian

Vicki, Roger Dyer is a member on this forum too, under Roger the lodger I believe.


There is a Smith Roger	—	—	2008-18	Uk Electoral Registers & Companies House Directors 2002-2018	Gillingham, Kent, England, age 65+ 
Will send you the full address by pm if you wish, possibly a tel no if not xd. Marian


----------



## vicki_

I have recently had some good information re the where abouts of Roger Smith given to me by a member of this site. I have written to this person who may be the one I am looking for so will await the outcome of that. The telephone number was ex directory and no email address so it's back to snail mail. Thanks to everyone let's hope I have finally found him.


----------



## canadian

vicki_ said:


> I have recently had some good information re the where abouts of Roger Smith given to me by a member of this site. I have written to this person who may be the one I am looking for so will await the outcome of that. The telephone number was ex directory and no email address so it's back to snail mail. Thanks to everyone let's hope I have finally found him.


As I said before Vicki your updates are most welcome. your perseverance hopefully will bear fruit. Regards (C)


----------



## Roger Smith

*Search for Shipmate Roger Smith*

Hello
That's my name but sorry to say I am not who you are looking for.In 1968 I was 2nd Mate on a BP Tanker.
I hope you have more success elsewhere.
best wishes to you


----------



## vicki_

Roger Smith said:


> Hello
> That's my name but sorry to say I am not who you are looking for.In 1968 I was 2nd Mate on a BP Tanker.
> I hope you have more success elsewhere.
> best wishes to you


That's ok, shame but there you go. I am tenacious so even if this latest lead comes to nought I will keep trying a matter of curiosity now.
I have been given some other ideas to try. At least this is improving my computer skills. I have been thoroughly enjoying the posts on this site. 
I may be quiet for a couple of weeks as my husband and I are taking a cruise to NZ next week around both islands should be good.
Thanks guys you are a lovely lot Vicki (==D)


----------



## Supern

I live in Melbourne and along with nearly 5 million other people and a lot of Smiths. In fact my best friend's maiden name is Smith as is one of my neighbours, not to rain on your parade but very difficult to find a Smith


----------



## vicki_

Supern said:


> I live in Melbourne and along with nearly 5 million other people and a lot of Smiths. In fact my best friend's maiden name is Smith as is one of my neighbours, not to rain on your parade but very difficult to find a Smith


Thanks for your thoughts. I know it is a needle in a haystack, maybe 6 degrees of separation may come into play who knows.

Cheers (==D)


----------



## vicki_

Supern said:


> I live in Melbourne and along with nearly 5 million other people and a lot of Smiths. In fact my best friend's maiden name is Smith as is one of my neighbours, not to rain on your parade but very difficult to find a Smith



Thanks. I've written twice to the address in UK I was given. It was pretty close to be worth the try. I will wait to see what happens. Could be lots of reasons for the lack of response, hope my 2nd letter gets some sort of reply. Thanks to everyone for all the ideas and help.


----------



## vicki_

Response to my 2nd letter, not the right Roger Smith. Close in age and place of origin. Seems there were a lot of Roger Smiths born in that area just after the war, returning soldiers I guess.
Supern, maybe ask around your friends and relatives as I still think he might be somewhere in Melbourne or Victoria. That is if he is not pushing up daisies somewhere.
Thanks for any clues anyone can think of I've pretty much run out of leads.


----------



## vicki_

Update. Having accessed the electoral roll in Victoria via our local electoral office I either rang (where phone numbers were available) or "letter bombed" the list I had.
Last week I had a call from the person I have been looking for. Seems strange now that I have succeeded as I was mostly getting people ringing me to say they were not the one.
"A blast from the past" is what he said, still not sure if he is ok with this or not. Anyway we hope to catch up soon.
Thanks for all the help from the members.


----------



## vicki_

Seems 50 yrs is too long ago. While he seemed keen to meet up his wife was dead set against it. At first she said ok but as time went on she had a distinct change in attitude.....said she knew about me whatever that means. At best I was only a glorified pen pal unless he's told her stuff I don't know about. Anyway I know he is alive and where he lives so the academic exercise was successful.


----------

